# Leinster



## jasconius (2 May 2009)

Knew they could do it !!!

Munster were boring and sluggish
They thought all they had to do was show up
They believed their own hype


Molly lives again


----------



## S.L.F (2 May 2009)

For those of you watching the replay with only black and white tvs, Leinster is the one scoring the tries.


----------



## ninsaga (2 May 2009)

OK .... so Munster had a rare bad day & it made Leinster look good - sure Leinster needed that all the same I suppose


----------



## mathepac (2 May 2009)

ninsaga said:


> OK .... so Munster had a rare bad day & it made Leinster look good ...


I'd say fair play, Leinster did their home-work and were awsome. They targeted ROG as expected but with El Dottore Gaucho rather than the back-row. He looks like he's been eating steak for breakfast, dinner & tea since I last saw him.

I thought Rocky deserved Man of the Match, Leo Cullen was brilliant, Heaslip magnificent, Shaggy back to close to his best form, and so on through the tactical units on the field.

Leinster had it spades everywhere, front 5, back-row, half-backs, centres and back 3 defensively and as strike units they just blew Munster away.

Well done Leinster, just win the bleedin' thing now please.


----------



## Purple (3 May 2009)

ninsaga said:


> OK .... so Munster had a rare bad day & it made Leinster look good - sure Leinster needed that all the same I suppose



Are you a Munster supporter? It's just that your location says that you are in Dublin.


----------



## Purple (3 May 2009)

Munster didn't play that well by their own standards but that was mainly because Leinster dominated the game from the start. It is very frustrating to see Leinster play so well and then not turn up other days. They have the beating of any team in them but they don't have Munster’s consistency.
I would add that the overwhelmingly anti Leinster bias in the media over the last few weeks and the downright offensive “comedy” sketches on NewsTalk (usually just rubbish, never funny) etc must have fired them up.
I can’t wait to hear what opinionated guff George Hook comes out with next week. At least Matt Cooper should be gracious enough to admit that the better team won on the day.
Contepomi had a great game, showing why he’s rated as one of the best players in the world by most people outside Munster. It’s a  pity for his sake that he didn’t finish the game.


----------



## S.L.F (3 May 2009)

purple said:


> are you a munster supporter? It's just that your location says that you are in dublin.


 
:d


----------



## DavyJones (3 May 2009)

jasconius said:


> Knew they could do it !!!
> 
> Munster were boring and sluggish
> They thought all they had to do was show up
> ...



gracious in victory, eh? A true fan.

Just back from the game and we were well and truely beaten, both Leinster props had a cracking game, Rocky was awesome and O Driscoll read everything. Leinster full back did a great job. No complaints from me, we were beaten by the better team on the day.

I did find it a bit strange that the Leinster crowd was singing Ole ole ole and Come on you boys in blue, both football chants. I also found the Cheerio chants, as Munster supporters left the ground, was in  bad taste. a real football element creeping into the game.

Saying that I had great craic last night with Leinster fans and wish them all the best in the final.


----------



## ninsaga (3 May 2009)

What's a cheerio chant?


----------



## ninsaga (3 May 2009)

Purple said:


> Are you a Munster supporter? It's just that your location says that you are in Dublin.



eh.... check that again there Purple  - based in Cork - the real capital


----------



## MrMan (3 May 2009)

jasconius said:


> Knew they could do it !!!
> 
> Munster were boring and sluggish
> They thought all they had to do was show up
> ...


 
I just hope ye turn up in the final and keep it in Ireland. I don't see O'Driscoll letting it slip on current form though. Leinster no.15 was my man of the match, hopefully when you get over the hysteria you might regain some graciousness in victory.


----------



## mathepac (3 May 2009)

ninsaga said:


> What's a cheerio chant?


The one used by cereal losers? 



Substitute "Cheerio" for "Here We Go" in this - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Here_We_Go_(song)


----------



## Purple (3 May 2009)

ninsaga said:


> eh.... check that again there Purple  - based in Cork - the real capital


ah,  you are just delusional


----------



## Purple (3 May 2009)

MrMan said:


> hopefully when you get over the hysteria you might regain some graciousness in victory.


Nobody has been less gracious, shown less humility or less balance than a sizable proportion of the Munster supporters (not the players, they have been exemplary in their conduct before and after the game). Some of the comments made by people in red shirts have been insulting in ways that go far beyond sporting rivalry or love for your own team and are based on nothing more than small minded bigotry borne of insecurities about themselves. There people who claim to know the first thing about rugby have exposed their credentials as false by the groundless and ignorant accusations they have levelled against a team that they seem to think they need to hate and deride.


----------



## Simeon (3 May 2009)

Tiocfaidh ar la ......... aris! Munster abu!


----------



## Purple (4 May 2009)

Simeon said:


> Tiocfaidh ar la ......... aris! Munster abu!



Probably, and when it does I will cheer for them as I am a huge fan of Munster rugby, but I'm a Leinster supporter


----------



## MrMan (4 May 2009)

Purple said:


> Nobody has been less gracious, shown less humility or less balance than a sizable proportion of the Munster supporters (not the players, they have been exemplary in their conduct before and after the game). Some of the comments made by people in red shirts have been insulting in ways that go far beyond sporting rivalry or love for your own team and are based on nothing more than small minded bigotry borne of insecurities about themselves. There people who claim to know the first thing about rugby have exposed their credentials as false by the groundless and ignorant accusations they have levelled against a team that they seem to think they need to hate and deride.


 
I'm sure there are people as you desribed, but I was dealing with an individual response. I didn't say that Leinster supporters were bad winners just that *A *leinster supporter could do with a bit balance. Why do you feel the need to lash out at munster supporters when we were dealing with an obvious leinster supporter enjoying rubbing salt in the wound. If anything that seems insecure.


----------



## ninsaga (4 May 2009)

Ah well - Leinsters day all the same - well deserved - Leinster had it together much more than Munster did throughout. I expected that Munster would change tact at the half time talk over though.


----------



## Mpsox (5 May 2009)

Purple said:


> Nobody has been less gracious, shown less humility or less balance than a sizable proportion of the Munster supporters (not the players, they have been exemplary in their conduct before and after the game). Some of the comments made by people in red shirts have been insulting in ways that go far beyond sporting rivalry or love for your own team and are based on nothing more than small minded bigotry borne of insecurities about themselves. There people who claim to know the first thing about rugby have exposed their credentials as false by the groundless and ignorant accusations they have levelled against a team that they seem to think they need to hate and deride.


 
Reality is there are muppets on both sides of the fence, the picture of Luke Fitzgerald in yesterdays Cork Examiner after the first Leinster try is a classic example of that. If you change Munster to Leinster in the above post and red to blue, they same would apply. 

Having said that, the vast majority of fellow Munster fans, including those  who did stay at the end to applaud Leinster( and some of us did) are decent rugby people. I've no doubt that there are those on the band wagon who wouldn't wish Leinster well in the final, but most Munster fans will, including myself, and hopefully they'll complete a great year for Irish rugby. Hopefully also this will be the catalyst to take Leinster rugby out into areas in the provence where it is non-existant and largely irrelvant


----------



## Firefly (5 May 2009)

Great performance by Leinster. As a munster fan it was tough to watch, but the Leinster defence was superb. Also, Leo Cullen and Mal O'Kelly kept O'Connell and O'Callaghan very quiet. It was so obvious that Leinster did their homework before the game and Cheika should be praised for this. Leicester will be tougher than Cardiff in the final, but in a way it would be great for Leinster to beat a team such as Leicester in the final to make it more special. Best of luck to Leinster.


----------



## Sunny (5 May 2009)

Mpsox said:


> Hopefully also this will be the catalyst to take Leinster rugby out into areas in the provence where it is non-existant and largely irrelvant


 
Yes because rugby in places like Tipp, Kerry, Waterford and Clare is thriving!  

All the proviences have alot of work still to do on expanding the game into areas that have not been historically strong. Its not just a Leinster thing. Look at the squad and see how many players come from surrounding Counties to Dublin.


----------



## DavyJones (5 May 2009)

Firefly said:


> Great performance by Leinster. As a munster fan it was tough to watch, but the Leinster defence was superb. Also, Leo Cullen and Mal O'Kelly kept O'Connell and O'Callaghan very quiet. It was so obvious that Leinster did their homework before the game and Cheika should be praised for this. Leicester will be tougher than Cardiff in the final, but in a way it would be great for Leinster to beat a team such as Leicester in the final to make it more special. Best of luck to Leinster.



I would be more inclined to give O Driscoll the praise. Over 8 weeks in Irish camp being Captain and discussing tactics with a man that built the Munster team. The guy is a legend and the likes of him and M O Kelly deserve the highest accolade in club rugby.

Time now for feet on the ground and move on.


----------



## Sunny (5 May 2009)

DavyJones said:


> I would be more inclined to give O Driscoll the praise. Over 8 weeks in Irish camp being Captain and discussing tactics with a man that built the Munster team. The guy is a legend and the likes of him and M O Kelly deserve the highest accolade in club rugby.
> 
> Time now for feet on the ground and move on.


 
Thats the thing. They have to win the final now or all the abuse will start again. I think they will. To be fair to Leinster, it wasn't a once off performance as people have suggested. They showed the same physicality and courage in the match against Quinns as well.

Can I just say as a Leinster supporter, I have my fingers crossed for Quinlan. He deserves a ban but doesn't deserve to miss the Lions tour. Thought Cullen showed alot of class in dealing with it.


----------



## DavyJones (5 May 2009)

I was in Thomond last month to see the ML match up and the Leinster pack were fairly dominant that night so all the ingredients were there but not the right mix, It also didn't help that Fitz and O Driscoll were not playing.

I knew Leinster had a cracking game in them and hoped it wouldn't come against us, lets hope they have one more in them.

Quinlan was daft and after the game went up and apoligised to Cullen.Leinster seem to be playing it down which is the norm between provinces.

 I have yet to watch the game on tv so I don't know how bad it was, but from what I can gather it is quite bad and he may be looking at an 8 week ban. He really should know better at this stage. 
One thing you are taught in rugby form a young age is to protect your head and everyother head on the pitch. It's a big no no.


----------



## Mpsox (5 May 2009)

Sunny said:


> Yes because rugby in places like Tipp, Kerry, Waterford and Clare is thriving!  .


 
Actually it is in places, Cashel almost made it to the senior AIL this year and were only beaten by Sunday's Well in a playoff, Waterford RFC won the Munster youth programme of the year this year and there is even a club in the Gaeltacht in Kerry right now.

It's been great to see rural clubs in Munster like Midleton, Bruff, Nenagh and Clonakility get into the AIL and push forward, that is what Leinster need to do, outside of the Pale, I think there are only 2 senior clubs in the entire province, Carlow and Buccaneers.


----------



## Sunny (5 May 2009)

DavyJones said:


> I was in Thomond last month to see the ML match up and the Leinster pack were fairly dominant that night so all the ingredients were there but not the right mix, It also didn't help that Fitz and O Driscoll were not playing.
> 
> I knew Leinster had a cracking game in them and hoped it wouldn't come against us, lets hope they have one more in them.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I agree. Another interesting thing to come from the game was the emergence of Cian Healy. Considering we were having panic attacks due to lack of props a while back, this is a positive development. We need  Buckley to push on now as well. Thought the reception that Hayes got going off from both sets of supporters was a fiting tribute to a real legend.

Sextons performance was also note worthy. Taking the rivalry out of it for second, the game was good for Irish rugby as it showed the beginnings of some serious strength in depth. Heaslip beat Leamy, Jennings beat Wallace, Cullen beat O'Callaghan etc etc. Having said that, Elsom was the best player on the pitch by a country mile!


----------



## DavyJones (5 May 2009)

There were atleast 9 Leinster players that deserved the MOTM. Healy was in cracking form. I thought Nacewa was superb but Rocky was my MOTM, when he hit you could feel it in the stand and he always gained ground in contact..

It is good for Irish Rugby and good for next seasons match ups.

But in the space of a week Munster have won their domestic league, Lost 1 Lion and surely another and have been dumped (good and proper) out of a tournament they are champions of. Bad week overall may be an understatement.


----------



## Sunny (5 May 2009)

Mpsox said:


> Actually it is in places, Cashel almost made it to the senior AIL this year and were only beaten by Sunday's Well in a playoff, Waterford RFC won the Munster youth programme of the year this year and there is even a club in the Gaeltacht in Kerry right now.
> 
> It's been great to see rural clubs in Munster like Midleton, Bruff, Nenagh and Clonakility get into the AIL and push forward, that is what Leinster need to do, outside of the Pale, I think there are only 2 senior clubs in the entire province, Carlow and Buccaneers.


 
Bruff is in Limerick and Middleton and Clonakilty are in Cork. Not saying there isn't progress being made but it is the same in Leinster e.g. Tullamore beat Navan in the Junior cup. Also you forgot Greystones and Naas.


----------



## DerKaiser (5 May 2009)

DavyJones said:


> I did find it a bit strange that the Leinster crowd was singing Ole ole ole and Come on you boys in blue, both football chants. I also found the Cheerio chants, as Munster supporters left the ground, was in bad taste. a real football element creeping into the game.
> 
> Saying that I had great craic last night with Leinster fans and wish them all the best in the final.


 
I've heard Ole Ole sung at boxing matches and Compromise rules games

The Dubs sing 'Come on ye boys in blue' for the gaelic

The Cheerio chant is always in excellent taste for those who leave games before full time


----------



## DavyJones (5 May 2009)

DerKaiser said:


> I've heard Ole Ole sung at boxing matches and Compromise rules games
> 
> The Dubs sing 'Come on ye boys in blue' for the gaelic
> 
> The Cheerio chant is always in excellent taste for those who leave games before full time



 This isn't a boxing match or compromised rules, both of which are on a national level.
The GAA, again is different. So just becasue you heard a song being sung at a darts match or whatever other things float your boat, does not make them suitable for rugby.

Our idea of "excellent taste" differ wildly. Rugby esp in Ireland has always been about respect, respect your opponents and their supporters. 

Now there are asses on both sides, as is very clear to see.

Enjoy yer time in the sun, God knows you haven't had much to shout about in the recent past. Save your smugness for when Cullen lifts the cup cos if he doesn't you may be sharing my humble pie ( I'll save you a slice just in case)


----------



## MrMan (5 May 2009)

Actually the one thing rugby could do with is a few humorous chants. Soccer has some crude ones but also alot of funny ones that get the crowd going. I have to say the 'Munster, Munster' thing just aint for me. At places like Old Trafford you hear some gems and it creates a great buzz, the singing never stops.


----------



## DavyJones (5 May 2009)

MrMan said:


> Actually the one thing rugby could do with is a few humorous chants. Soccer has some crude ones but also alot of funny ones that get the crowd going. I have to say the 'Munster, Munster' thing just aint for me. At places like Old Trafford you hear some gems and it creates a great buzz, the singing never stops.



 Funny songs are great but don't try and rile the opposie support, next thing will be segregation like Old Trafford.I didn't mind the " come on you boys in blue" but the cheerio silliness was against the spirit of the game I feel.

I was sitting infront of Leinster support who where very vocal but by and large were very respectful. I stayed till the end and shook their hands, they were delighted but were big enough not to rub it in (much)


----------



## Latrade (5 May 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Funny songs are great but don't try and rile the opposie support, next thing will be segregation like Old Trafford.I didn't mind the " come on you boys in blue" but the cheerio silliness was against the spirit of the game I feel.
> 
> I was sitting infront of Leinster support who where very vocal but by and large were very respectful. I stayed till the end and shook their hands, they were delighted but were big enough not to rub it in (much)


 
Ah c'mon, a bit of harmless ribbing isn't disrespectful in anyway. How is it different than any of the pre match ribbing that went on across the land? Even on here regarding the ticket fiasco, there was stuff that could be construed as disrespectful. The fans were on a high, some Munster fans had given up and were leaving early and so Leinster bid them faretheewell. In any sport, you get some lows and the ribbing is part of that, I'm a Connaught fan, trust me I know all about that.

I've actually started to lose some respect for certain Munster fans after this. From what I saw they were quick to dish it out up to the game beginning and now some humbling chants and they claim "disrespect". The only disrespect shown was by the Munster team and the way they played. You earn respect, give some to the team that played very well and beat the out and out favourites. Then think seriously about whether Leicester is a more favourable location for the HC just because you have the beaten blinkers on at the moment.


----------



## DavyJones (5 May 2009)

Latrade, I will have to disagree with you on the cheerio thing, If Munster fans did it, I would say the same thing.

The large majority of Munster fans I spoke with have wished Leinster well in the final and acknowledged that we were outclassed on the day. Do you think a large proportion of Munster support want Leinster to do badly?


----------



## Latrade (5 May 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Latrade, I will have to disagree with you on the cheerio thing, If Munster fans did it, I would say the same thing.
> 
> The large majority of Munster fans I spoke with have wished Leinster well in the final and acknowledged that we were outclassed on the day. Do you think a large proportion of Munster support want Leinster to do badly?


 
Fair dos, I like banter with my sport, sure there's a fine line, but I really don't think cheerio comes anywhere near to crossing that. From a lot of personal experience, sometimes the soreness of losing can make things seem worse. 

On the last point I can only go off those I've spoken to and heard from. Firstly, I never take any views expressed on sports phone-ins as representative of a sporting fan base, so even though there has been some fairly odd and bitter responses on these I know radio stations pick and chose who they let on. It doesn't create a good show to have reasoned logical contributions.

But aside from that, there was a knee-jerk reaction among some friends of supporting Leicester. Whether they'll cool off nearer the time I can only hope. I'm not saying it's the majority of fans out there, just there is a vocal majority cropping up. 

If it's any compensation, based upon the two semi finals this weekend, Munster won hands down on the quality of its female fans.


----------



## Sunny (5 May 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Latrade, I will have to disagree with you on the cheerio thing, If Munster fans did it, I would say the same thing.
> 
> The large majority of Munster fans I spoke with have wished Leinster well in the final and acknowledged that we were outclassed on the day. Do you think a large proportion of Munster support want Leinster to do badly?


 

To be fair, I know plenty of Munster supporters including many who were sitting beside me who sang along because as they said, no real supporter left early when the team needed them. Easy to stick around during the good times. Showed a serious lack of respect to the players who have achieved so much.


----------



## DavyJones (5 May 2009)

> From a lot of personal experience, sometimes the soreness of losing can make things seem worse.


 Could be on to something there alright 


There maybe a few vocal dopes but I really belive it is only a handfull.I was back in a bar in Limerick Sunday afternoon and the owner of the bar was giving out stink to a lad that said he wished Leinster lose the final. He was accused of being anti Irish and anti rugby. I feel and hope most Munster supporters would share the same sentiment.



> If it's any compensation, based upon the two semi finals this weekend, Munster won hands down on the quality of its female fans.


Funny I was going to say the same about the Leinster women (my wife is a Dub, mores the shame, she is lovely my misery)


----------



## DavyJones (5 May 2009)

Sunny said:


> To be fair, I know plenty of Munster supporters including many who were sitting beside me who sang along because as they said, no real supporter left early when the team needed them. Easy to stick around during the good times. Showed a serious lack of respect to the players who have achieved so much.




Yeah, watching the red exist Corker early was shocking. They should have a right good think before they go for valuble tickets. Still didn't like the english football chant 

Where were you sitting?


----------



## Latrade (5 May 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Funny I was going to say the same about the Leinster women (my wife is a Dub, mores the shame, she is lovely my misery)


 
Aha! Proof of the media bias to Munster! The sky sports camera only picked out the Munster ladies, not that I noticed being so glued to the game...ahem.

But I really do hope the sour grapes I've heard is temporary. Other than suddenly adopting Austin Healey as the Munster mascot, I can't think of a bigger offence to Irish Rugby than supporting Leicester.


----------



## Latrade (5 May 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Still didn't like the english football chant


 
Well, it would have to have had a bit more rum language, questioned the fan's parentage and also accused their better halves and other immediate female family members of being guilty of one or many distinctly ungodly acts.


----------



## Sunny (5 May 2009)

Lower Hogan. Don't tell the GAA but it was one of my most enjoyable days in that stadium! Its what Irish sport is all about. Thats why I hope this leinster/Munster rivalry thing that seems to be building up doesn't get out of hand. I know it was always there but there are alot of people going to these games now that know nothing about rugby and there is a real sense of spite creeping in.

By the way, one forgotten person in all this is the late great Karl Mullen. I bet he never thought the day would come when 82,000 Irish men and women filled Croke Park to watch an inter-provincial!! Fitting tribute to him


----------



## Luckycharm (5 May 2009)

DavyJones said:


> gracious in victory, eh? A true fan.
> 
> Just back from the game and we were well and truely beaten, both Leinster props had a cracking game, Rocky was awesome and O Driscoll read everything. Leinster full back did a great job. No complaints from me, we were beaten by the better team on the day.
> 
> ...


 
This is hilarious- I got baited quite a few times on the way to the ground by Munster fans asking if any other Leinster fans were going to show up today. A couple of munster fans got thrown out by stewards in the lower cusack for shouting during Dr Phils first kick.

Any fan that leaves a match a full 10 minutes early is not a real fan - anything can happen in 10 mins look at the last 10 mins in the other semi final.

"Come on you boys in Blue" has been sung at Leinster schools games since before I was young one 

Any views on all the Munster fans going onto the Leinster rugby forums offering to sell them their tickets for the final?


----------



## Sunny (5 May 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> This is hilarious- I got baited quite a few times on the way to the ground by Munster fans asking if any other Leinster fans were going to show up today. A couple of munster fans got thrown out by stewards in the lower cusack for shouting during Dr Phils first kick.
> 
> Any fan that leaves a match a full 10 minutes early is not a real fan - anything can happen in 10 mins look at the last 10 mins in the other semi final.
> 
> ...


 
Since when is shouting during a penalty kick, an ejection offence?


----------



## DavyJones (5 May 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> "Come on you boys in Blue" has been sung at Leinster schools games since before I was young one
> 
> Any views on all the Munster fans going onto the Leinster rugby forums offering to sell them their tickets for the final?



Haven't been to many Leinster school games.

No problem with Munster fans selling their tickets to Leinster fans or any other fan for that matter.


----------



## baldyman27 (5 May 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> This is hilarious- I got baited quite a few times on the way to the ground by Munster fans asking if any other Leinster fans were going to show up today. A couple of munster fans got thrown out by stewards in the lower cusack for shouting during Dr Phils first kick.


 
To be fair, there were very few Leinster jerseys around before the game. Good on the stewards for throwing those out. Also. I watched the game on skyplus last night and during the minute's silence there were a few shouts, all from Munster fans. Disgraceful.



Luckycharm said:


> Any fan that leaves a match a full 10 minutes early is not a real fan - anything can happen in 10 mins look at the last 10 mins in the other semi final.


 
I agree, it was very disheartening to see it. We stayed, we've had too many good days out of Munster to leave early. We chatted with the Leinster fans around us and clapped the team. Then went to the pub.





Luckycharm said:


> Any views on all the Munster fans going onto the Leinster rugby forums offering to sell them their tickets for the final?


 
To be fair, this recession was going to make it difficult for those fans to go anyway, presumably most were going out of loyalty and probably with a 'we'll worry about paying for it later' attitude. We'll still be going and supporting Leinster (albeit in our Munster jerseys!!), but it can't make sense for everyone, it doesn't make sense for us either but what the hell, we'll worry about paying for it later.


----------



## Luckycharm (5 May 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> To be fair, there were very few Leinster jerseys around before the game. Good on the stewards for throwing those out. Also. I watched the game on skyplus last night and during the minute's silence there were a few shouts, all from Munster fans. Disgraceful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fair play baldy man - I had a typo there article in the Indo about Munster fans selling on Leicster fans websites their tickets. The lads were thrown out because after their booing it looked it might turn quickly nasty as they did not like to be sshed so stewards reacted quickly. 
Most of Munster fans are up early as they have a distance to travel etc while alot of Leisnter fans would have just gone straight to the game and been out afterwards.

Please baldy man any chance you can just wear an irish jersey in Edinburgh you lucky git.


----------



## MrMan (5 May 2009)

Getting thrown out for shouting during a match, no wonder rugby is considered elitist.
I will probably watch the final, don't care who wins really, if Leinster do fair play to them and all that, but in most sports you have one team that matters to you and the rest is kind of meaningless. We are getting too hyped up about respect now, rationality goes out of the window with sport, but there is an underlying feeling of bitterness against munster players in some parts and the fact that so many of them made the lions squad seems to have upset a few. Pity really as they have proved themselves consistently and have the medals to show for it.


----------



## baldyman27 (5 May 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> Please baldy man any chance you can just wear an irish jersey in Edinburgh you lucky git.


 
Nope!



MrMan said:


> Getting thrown out for shouting during a match, no wonder rugby is considered elitist.


 
At the Sale game in Thomond, there was a small group of 6 or 7 Sale fans up behind us in the West stand who were heckling a bit for O' Gara's first kick. They were rounded on by the crowd and 2 stewards came up to them and stood in front of them for the remainder of the game, pretty much ruining the game for them. The noise in Croker was terrific, but silence should have been observed for the kickers.The majority of the crowd wanted this, throwing them out may have been a bit harsh but might have been the only option in such a big crowd.


----------



## DavyJones (5 May 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> Please baldy man any chance you can just wear an irish jersey in Edinburgh you lucky git.



You will see a load of other jersey's on HC day. I will wear red and probably wave a Leinster flag, that or sell my ticket on ebay...(I jest)


----------



## Luckycharm (5 May 2009)

MrMan said:


> Getting thrown out for shouting during a match, no wonder rugby is considered elitist.
> I will probably watch the final, don't care who wins really, if Leinster do fair play to them and all that, but in most sports you have one team that matters to you and the rest is kind of meaningless. We are getting too hyped up about respect now, rationality goes out of the window with sport, but there is an underlying feeling of bitterness against munster players in some parts and the fact that so many of them made the lions squad seems to have upset a few. Pity really as they have proved themselves consistently and have the medals to show for it.


 
Mr Man every post of yours on this subject really does make me wonder if you have played the game or been following the game very long.
Who is bitter about Munster players making the Lions- in general it is Ireland first then your province- you get picked on how you do in big games International rugby is of Higher standard then HEC rugby.  The only munster player I thought was lucky was Quinlan as he looked way out of his depth when he played the All Blacks in Nov but to be fair had been playing well in recent times. 
The rest of them deserved it and all of this "has their Medals to prove it rubbish" is what irks other supporters- I guess Dowling/MOD are very unlucky not to have made the lions- as they "Have their medals" 

Plus isn't great to finally discussing rugby on AAM


----------



## Purple (5 May 2009)

MrMan said:


> I will probably watch the final, don't care who wins really,


Given that Munster are an Irish team and I am Irish I would have cheered for them, just like the vast majority of Munster fans will now cheer for Leinster. To do otherwise seems small minded and petty.

On the more general point of spiteful feeling creeping into what was always a healthy rivalry I agree with the points made by Sunny above. There’s been a lot of utter hyperbole spouted about Munster and their fans over the last few years (as well as more balanced praise for what is a great team with a great bunch of fans). I hope the same doesn’t start about Leinster as, even if they win the Heineken Cup, they will still have less to shout about then Munster.


----------



## Luckycharm (5 May 2009)

Purple said:


> Given that Munster are an Irish team and I am Irish I would have cheered for them, just like the vast majority of Munster fans will now cheer for Leinster. To do otherwise seems small minded and petty.
> 
> On the more general point of spiteful feeling creeping into what was always a healthy rivalry I agree with the points made by Sunny above. There’s been a lot of utter hyperbole spouted about Munster and their fans over the last few years (as well as more balanced praise for what is a great team with a great bunch of fans). I hope the same doesn’t start about Leinster as, even if they will the Heineken Cup, they will still have less to shout about then Munster.


 
Good man Purple Ireland first then my province then if they are out whichever Irish province is still in (generally munster bar 1999)


----------



## Homer (5 May 2009)

I think most Leinster fans cheered for Munster when they won their two Heineken Cups.  I know I did, and I was delighted they won on both occasions.  I was lucky enough to have a ticket for the 2006 final and I cheered every bit as loudly as the Munster fans.

I think that a lot of Munster fans will support Leinster in the final, even if most of them will insist on wearing their Munster jerseys while doing so.  This won't make their support any less welcome and I have a feeling that their support will be needed.

If it's true that some Munster fans are offering to sell their tickets to Leicester, then I think that's a sad reflection on those fans.  If they don't want to go (and I can understand why they might not want to incur the expense when their team isn't playing), then they should offer the tickets to fans of the other *Irish* team.

If there are any Munster fans out there with tickets to unload, I'll be delighted to recieve a PM from them!  

Homer


----------



## MrMan (6 May 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> Mr Man every post of yours on this subject really does make me wonder if you have played the game or been following the game very long.
> Who is bitter about Munster players making the Lions- in general it is Ireland first then your province- you get picked on how you do in big games International rugby is of Higher standard then HEC rugby. The only munster player I thought was lucky was Quinlan as he looked way out of his depth when he played the All Blacks in Nov but to be fair had been playing well in recent times.
> The rest of them deserved it and all of this "has their Medals to prove it rubbish" is what irks other supporters- I guess Dowling/MOD are very unlucky not to have made the lions- as they "Have their medals"
> 
> Plus isn't great to finally discussing rugby on AAM


 
Yes I have played the game and yes I follow it but what has that really got to do with anything. I don't believe in the 'they're not rugby people' nonsense, it's totally outdated and one of the reasons that Munster has garnered extra support is because it has started to peel away the layers of snobbery that were once (and still are) within the game. 
Like I said the munster players have the medals, you can point to the HC but also the triple crowns and grand slam, I was merely pointing out their calibre not have a pop at leinster players.


----------



## MrMan (6 May 2009)

Purple said:


> Given that Munster are an Irish team and I am Irish I would have cheered for them, just like the vast majority of Munster fans will now cheer for Leinster. To do otherwise seems small minded and petty.
> 
> On the more general point of spiteful feeling creeping into what was always a healthy rivalry I agree with the points made by Sunny above. There’s been a lot of utter hyperbole spouted about Munster and their fans over the last few years (as well as more balanced praise for what is a great team with a great bunch of fans). I hope the same doesn’t start about Leinster as, even if they win the Heineken Cup, they will still have less to shout about then Munster.


 
I don't support any rugby team outside of Ireland or Munster. I won't be cheering on Leicester and will be happy for the irish boys that win the HC if they do. In sport that I played, if I was ever knocked out of a cup I would genuinely wish our victors well and hope they go all the way, but I wouldn't be cheering them on. 
It would be spiteful to wish that they didn't win the HC, to not have any great inclination towards a final after my team were knocked out is natural and honest.


----------



## Latrade (6 May 2009)

Very quick question, might be OTT. But is there a problem with the mobile phone networks down in the South and South West? Just since saturday afternoon I've not heard back from most of my mates down that way. No response to calls or texts. 

Not sure what could have happened there, seems to be every network affected, but everywhere else is ok.


----------



## baldyman27 (6 May 2009)

Mid Cork/West Cork here and no problems with phones.


----------



## MrMan (6 May 2009)

Latrade said:


> Very quick question, might be OTT. But is there a problem with the mobile phone networks down in the South and South West? Just since saturday afternoon I've not heard back from most of my mates down that way. No response to calls or texts.
> 
> Not sure what could have happened there, seems to be every network affected, but everywhere else is ok.


 
Phones might have been robbed in Dublin!


----------



## Simeon (6 May 2009)

Yup, everything kosher in the Kingdom. Are you sure you've got friends ..... anywhere. I mean, you were acting the mega yahoo on Saturday night. You have tried turning it on ? You have, haven't you?  Oh Jeez, another Leinster fan suffering from burnout. No need to worry, the problem will have solved itself this time next year


----------



## baldyman27 (6 May 2009)

Simeon said:


> the problem will have solved itself this time next year


 
Yeah, please God that won't be the only wrong that'll be righted in a year's time.


----------



## Latrade (6 May 2009)

Simeon said:


> Yup, everything kosher in the Kingdom. Are you sure you've got friends ..... anywhere. I mean, you were acting the mega yahoo on Saturday night. You have tried turning it on ? You have, haven't you?  Oh Jeez, another Leinster fan suffering from burnout. No need to worry, the problem will have solved itself this time next year


 
Youch! Not sure what sources you have, but on Saturday night I was having a very civilised dinner with friends, or at least the mannequins i dress up as friends. I'll admit the conversation isn't much, but at least I have a 100% record in monopoly.

I take it though you're giving Leinster fans a whole year of ribbing, that's pretty generous.


----------



## Simeon (6 May 2009)

Must have been misinformed. Sorry. But my man in the wine cellar told me that after you departed there were timber heads atop timber bodies at all kinds of angles. Some more lying on the floor. And that it resembled a scene from the Somme sans tomato puree  Designer lingerie hanging off the elk's head, cigar stubs littering the oak floor and 5"heels caught up in the chandelier.


----------



## Purple (6 May 2009)

Simeon said:


> Must have been misinformed. Sorry. But my man in the wine cellar told me that after you departed there were timber heads atop timber bodies at all kinds of angles. Some more lying on the floor. And that it resembled a scene from the Somme sans tomato puree  Designer lingerie hanging off the elk's head, cigar stubs littering the oak floor and 5"heels caught up in the chandelier.


 Are you implying that Latrade is a cigar smoking, cross dressing, stripper acrobat?


----------



## baldyman27 (6 May 2009)

Purple said:


> Are you implying that Latrade is a cigar smoking, cross dressing, stripper acrobat?


 
...with a decidedly wooden personality...



Simeon said:


> timber heads atop timber bodies.


----------



## Latrade (6 May 2009)

Simeon said:


> Must have been misinformed. Sorry. But my man in the wine cellar told me that after you departed there were timber heads atop timber bodies at all kinds of angles. Some more lying on the floor. And that it resembled a scene from the Somme sans tomato puree  Designer lingerie hanging off the elk's head, cigar stubs littering the oak floor and 5"heels caught up in the chandelier.


 
This is the problem with today's society: there's no such thing as privacy anymore. Sure people will say I didn't _have_ to give a complete account of the evening on twitter, but I still stand by this being an egregious invasion of privacy. I know my rights. 

Besides which, give me some credit, I paid extra and got fibreglass mannequins, not cheapo wooden ones.


----------



## Simeon (6 May 2009)

Latrade said:


> This is the problem with today's society: there's no such thing as privacy anymore. Sure people will say I didn't _have_ to give a complete account of the evening on twitter, but I still stand by this being an egregious invasion of privacy. I know my rights.
> 
> Besides which, give me some credit, I paid extra and got fibreglass mannequins, not cheapo wooden ones.



Gotcha! You were having a TS Lowry/Aubrey Beardsley evening _tout seul_. Nothing wrong with that at all. Do you wear a monacle?


----------



## Simeon (6 May 2009)

Purple said:


> Are you implying that Latrade is a cigar smoking, cross dressing, stripper acrobat?



Mind out of gutter please Purple!


----------



## Purple (6 May 2009)

Simeon said:


> Mind out of gutter please Purple!



Why? It likes it there.


----------



## DavyJones (9 May 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> To be fair, this recession was going to make it difficult for those fans to go anyway, presumably most were going out of loyalty and probably with a 'we'll worry about paying for it later' attitude. We'll still be going and supporting Leinster (albeit in our Munster jerseys!!), but it can't make sense for everyone, it doesn't make sense for us either but what the hell, we'll worry about paying for it later.



I have a ticket and am thinking of going. Are ye flying into Edinburgh? Flights are v expensive now.

Anybody know of a cheaper, if longer way to get there?


----------



## TarfHead (11 May 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Anybody know of a cheaper, if longer way to get there?


 
For the international, we got a flight to Glasgow and taxi to Edinburgh. There were six of us, so the taxi was only £20 each.

Try the Leinster messageboard to find others who might be willing to share a taxi and split the cost.


----------



## Sunny (11 May 2009)

Even Glasgow is expensive now if going from Dublin. I am flying into Newcastle but I booked a while ago. I am not sure how much it is now. Friends are going Dublin/London/Glasgow and they booked it last week and came to about €170.


----------

